# pickup bed liner for plywood aquarium?



## dannyz (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi. Is anyone using pickup bed liner to waterproof an aquarium or fish pond? I have read of liquid rubber and epdm pond liner failing and fiberglass is very messy to work with. I am planing to build a plywood tank, but i want to be sure before I go to the trouble and expense.

I found the following applications online:

1.	The long island aquarium built a 20,000 gallon aquarium in 2000 that has concrete walls that were "sealed with a polyuria lining much like the spray on bed liners for pickup trucks" http://www.longislandaquarium.com/artic ... redAMW.pdf 
I just e mailed them to try to find out the name of the product they used

2.	This guy built a huge fish tank and lined it with speedliner brand pickup bed liner and the fish did well.
http://www.koiphen.com/forums/attachmen ... 1196726218

3.	This company apparently makes aquariums and uses rhino pickup bed liners to waterproof them. It is a german company and since I don't speak German I can only look at the pictures. http://www.raubwelse.de/angebote/rhino.htm

I also got the technical chemical analysis from some manufacturers but not being a chemist I couldn't read it although it seemed pretty safe by what I could understand. The manufacturers all say that it is fish save. I guess my question is why are people using epdm which looks bad and can fail and liquid rubber which turns brown and can fail when pickup bed liner seems a much better option? Is it just because it has been marketed to fish keepers and garden pond enthuthists while pickup bed liners have been marketed to pickup truck owners? I even watched myth busters try to blow up the pickup bed liner. The stuff is nearly indestructible.

thanks,
danny


----------

